# Brembo 328mm Big Brake Kit For VW & Audi purchased from AWE Tuning



## WeTeMuP (Apr 13, 2010)

Brembo 328mm brakes:

I purchased the Brembo 328mm from AWE Tuning hoping that I wouldn’t need huge spacers for the calipers to clear my 17inch 45offset wheels (both stock and Enkei RPF1). Wouldn’t you know it…. The calipers cleared both sets of wheels perfectly. Now for the performance, the stopping power is ridiculous. I have yet push the brakes half way without feeling like I am going to make my car pull an endo. You have to be able to stop if you want to go fast and these brakes will make you stop fast. I will post more as I continue to drive the car. :thumbup:


----------



## GTijoejoe (Oct 6, 2001)

Don't forget the most important part of your brakes.... is your tires, so post up what your using next time :thumbup:


----------



## WeTeMuP (Apr 13, 2010)

Well what more is there to say about the brembo brakes.... Awesome stopping power. Rarely do I have to apply the brakes half/way because theres no need most of the time. But if you slam your foot on the brakes or need to, its good to have that stopping power. I just hope everyone in the car has their seat belts on (anyone care to eat dashboard?).


----------



## WeTeMuP (Apr 13, 2010)

GTijoejoe said:


> Don't forget the most important part of your brakes.... is your tires, so post up what your using next time :thumbup:


Dunlop Star Spec :thumbup: All Day Erry Day, Cept during the winter lol.


----------



## vwbeaner (Jun 4, 2007)

They sure do look impresive that is for sure. :thumbup:


----------



## WeTeMuP (Apr 13, 2010)

vw****** said:


> They sure do look impresive that is for sure. :thumbup:


Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## b055 (Mar 10, 2010)

GTijoejoe said:


> Don't forget the most important part of your brakes.... is your tires, so post up what your using next time :thumbup:


 He uses Kumho Excsta AST, very good tire:thumbup:


----------

